# Red Beans Curry



## Jyothi (Sep 20, 2006)

Red Beans Curry


2 ½ cups kidney beans – to be soaked overnight in water
2 large onions 
3 large tomatoes 
3/4" ginger
2-3 flakes garlic 
3 tbsp cooking oil
¼ cup yogurt
½ tsp. red chilli powder
¼ tsp. garam masala powder
¼ tsp. turmeric powder 
½ tsp. cumin seeds
4 ½ cups water
1 tbsp chopped coriander leaves
salt 



Wash the soaked beans thoroughly and pressure cook them after adding fresh water (beans should be cooked well, but not mushy (this step may take about 10-15 minutes). They can also be cooked over stovetop with enough water

Put tomatoes in another pan with sufficient water and let them cooked for 5-6 minutes (turn off the heat once you see cracks being formed on the tomatoes). once they are cool, the outer skin to be removed along with the stalk portion. 

Grind the peeled tomatoes, ginger, garlic, ½ onion and 2 tablespoon cooked beans into paste. It should be grounded well. 

Chop 1 or ½ onion into small pieces. Heat oil in a pan. Add cumin seeds. Once they crackle, add chopped onion. Once the onion turns golden brown, add the paste. Let it get cooked for 10-12 minutes or so. Now add the yogurt, red chili powder, garam masala powder, turmeric powder and let it cook for another 7 minutes or so. Later add the cooked beans along with salt. Once it starts boiling let it simmer for sometime. Finally add finely chopped coriander leaves to the gravy and switch off the heat. Usually served with parathas.

Using of yogurt is optional. You can also add 7-8 almonds for grinding – which enhances gravy’s taste


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 20, 2006)

Red beans have to be one of the best things to cook with Garam Masala and Indian spices!! I love any Red bean recipes! Thanks!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 20, 2006)

Ooh thanks!!  Kidney beans (along with chickpeas/garbanzos) are my favorite beans & Indian cuisine is another big big favorite (I must have a couple of dozen Indian cookbooks - lol!!), so this recipe is perfect!!

Can't wait to try it - thanks!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 20, 2006)

This is sooooo gonna be saturday nights din din(with some basmati and tandori chicken I think). Thanks!


----------

